# New to the forum!



## stormysmom (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi,

My name is Misty and I am new to this forum. I have two horses, Brutus, AQHA, age 23 and Stormy, APHA, age 5. Stormy is at her second trainer as the first one messed her up, royally! :x I'm really happy  with this new trainer and hopefully if she does well, I can get her home by May after her 30 days. The trainer tells me I will be riding her by the end of next week if she continues like she's going now. Although I have had horses most of my childhood, as an adult and a mom, I have been out of horse until about 3 years ago. I'm still not riding as much as I want, but as my kiddo's get older, I'll get to ride more.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! 8) Do you have any pictures of your horses? We love horse pictures here


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello there!

Welcome to the coolest horse forum ever!

I've always wanted a horse!


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey. do you have any pictures of your horses? I'd love to see.


----------

